# Hit and run - Bumper scratched - Advice



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

Hi all

Just picked a 6 series Gran Coupe on Thursday and after having a dinner on my way back to parking I have noticed, someone scratched my bumper, what a pain honestly people cant see clean cars. Ideally I dont want to go via insurance as it is a hit an run and this is not something major, what do you guys recommend to get this fixed?

I have managed to polish most of it out but the 2 circles in red the paint has come off.

1. Bumper re-spray (not sure if it is an ideal situation for something not that major)

2. Smart repair

3. Or just a touchup to cover the black area?

Any suggestions and cost indications would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Only you can decide how important it is to you to get a decent repair made. Are you planning on keeping the car a while ? Is the rest of the car decent ?


----------



## salmanhamid (May 10, 2010)

I have only got the car on Thursday and car is in mint condition.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd be looking at your first option in that case .. £250 ish


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Only you can decide if you want it back to perfect or okay - if you want back to perfect then you’re looking at repainting - could be done as smart repair I think, if you’re after okay, get a touch up paint stick and see how it looks ??? 

But, can only feel you’re pain - there really is no need for what they did...


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’d opt for the full job, you will always know and regret not getting it done, would you ave paid that little bit more for the car anyway ?.

If you come to trace in/sell the value of repair will be taken into account anyway.

Had this happen too many times, so annoying I fell your pain..


----------

